# Thinking about doing MIMB snorkels...need advice...



## Roody (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm thinking of doing the mudinmyblood.com snorkels to my 2007 Brute Force 650 4x4i.

My only real concern is re-jetting the Brute once I'm done snorkeling it. I've never worked with a carburetor before and have no idea how to jet/-re-jet a quad.

What are the chances that I'll have to re-jet? If I do have to do it, how hard is it to do? Is there any possibility of severely messing up the engine by screwing up the jetting?

I'm also looking into a kit from Extreme Snorkels, but the kit costs over twice as much as it would cost to snorkel the Brute myself and hey, saving money is always a good thing.

Thanks for any help...


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I snork'ed mine a few weeks ago and didn't have to re-jet. It runs the same as before to me... I'm not really familiar with this stuff myself either so i'm interested in what is said.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

U might have to rejet but may not.dont buy a kit the one on her is the way to go.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

keep in mind- buying a kit, and building one yourself both have the same chances of you needing to rejet. The kit will be a cardboard box full of a bunch of pvc fittings and pre-cut lengths of pvc pipe and a two page black and white instruction sheet. save the money and do it yourself


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

extreme design is the same as this one....they stole MIMB design...take it apart....snorkle only the airbox.....see how it runs....if it runs fine then finish it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you keep the stock exhaust, and make sure to use the 3" coupler at the airbox, you should get enough air, if not, then you can take the screen out form under the air filter, and then you should get more than enough air!


----------



## Roody (Jul 1, 2009)

OK, sounds good! I'll definitely do it myself. Thanks.


----------



## Roody (Jul 1, 2009)

Before I snorkel the Brute, should I order a jet kit? To have in case I need it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wouldnt. If your runnin the stock exhaust that is.


----------



## Roody (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, my Brute is basically stock. So there's no need to order the jet kit unless I need it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah. I would just get it done & see how she runs first. More likely than not, she will run ok.


----------



## Roody (Jul 1, 2009)

Sounds good. What's the best way to know if I have to re-jet? Will it not start (or if it does start, it won't run well)? Any dangers in running it while it's not jetted properly?

Thanks again...


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Do like bootlegger said and run new spark plugs for about 15 minutes and see how they look. This will tell you if its running lean or not.


----------



## Transporter (Jun 5, 2009)

Mine is over heating after doing snorkles and muffler mod.


----------



## Roody (Jul 1, 2009)

If I have any questions that come up while I'm doing it, what is the best way to get an answer? Post on here?

Thanks again...


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

Transporter said:


> Mine is over heating after doing snorkles and muffler mod.


 how clean is your radiator,you can be suprised how quick they will get nasty.if it is clean and the fan is running right then,your jetting is way off.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Roody said:


> If I have any questions that come up while I'm doing it, what is the best way to get an answer? Post on here?
> 
> Thanks again...


yeah man, post on here. almost every active brute ridin' member on here has built snorkels on their brute. there's almost always someone on that'll help out


----------



## Transporter (Jun 5, 2009)

Rad is clean,wasnt running to good at speed down the road,and did pop a bit on decell i noticed.


----------



## Roody (Jul 1, 2009)

The parts list on the How-To says to buy "street fittings."

What are "street fittings"?

I'm going to Home Depot today...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

street fitting have a male and female side. 
one side accepts another piece plugged into it, the other side will plug into something else.

like this...


----------



## Roody (Jul 1, 2009)

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## Roody (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm confused as to what has to be done with the 2 vent lines that come into the little white connector-thing (not sure what it is / what it's called). Thanks again...


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Go to the parts store and buy a simple "T". Take the little white connector with you so they can give you the right size T. Those two lines are the carb vents, if you don't get rid of the white thing you will get crap in the carbs and thats not good at all. Connect the two carb vents into the T and the other end to a hose and run it up under the handlebars.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

here is a pic








http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/ho/hozelock-13mm-t-connector-2767.jpg


----------



## Roody (Jul 1, 2009)

OK I think I understand what you mean.

Where do I run it under the handlebars? Does it just sit there or do I have to mount it to something?


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

it should stay but you might have to use a ziptie


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

under the pod there's a center spot where they all run. feed it into that bundle.


----------



## rubenzer625 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey i am new to this site and i can not find the how to's to do the mimb snorkel kit to my 2008 brute force 750.. if u could give me some help i would appreciate it.. thanks


----------



## OCCKawi (May 12, 2009)

def use the street fittings. They help with a smoother flow of air. Using these, i didn't have to rejet and it runs flawlessly throughout the entire powerband.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=13

Check this out... Be sure to look at the new air intake with the 3" rubber 90*


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

its been updated, Dale. the 2" elbow has been removed from the instructions.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ Oh, thanks Steve... lol Haven't looked at it since I done mine a few months ago..lol Super easy instructions!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep Jon updated them finally


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

i did that several months ago!


----------

